# Pigeon can't seem to fly, but doesn't seem to be an injury...?



## erjtej (Jan 2, 2011)

There was pigeon outside the store where I work overnight. We live in Arkansas, & it got down in the low 30's, the 1st night that he was there...when I got to work this morning, he was clinging to one of the column's that line the building. (on a small ledge). He eventually hopped or fluttered down to the sidewalk & stayed there all day. I say "fluttered", cause it was like he was trying to fly away, but didn't make it. He was easily caught & I put him in a box w/a towel & brought him home. My husband & I have both looked him over as good as we can, there doesn't seem to be an injury, but on the back of his neck it seems like there's a small place where the feathers are kind of separated, & I think I could see a little sore looking place. He's so fidgety & moves so quick I can't get a real good look. Thankfully I found this site & I hope someone can help. If I spend a few hrs. looking thru the forum I might can find the same situation, but right now we're just wanting a quicker answer if possible. The main thing we're wondering about is his behavior. He doesn't act scared or aggressive, but almost affectionate. "pecking" around on us when we're handling him, but it's not in a mean way, almost rubbing us w/his beak, very quick movements & making a shrill (but Not loud) little squaking-like noise. Almost like cooing, but like he's real hoarse.  We were wondering of this was normal, or if it's indicative of being someone's pet. His legs aren't banded. We love animals & can't stand to see one hurt or lost. Can't get to our vet till Monday. Hope someone has some knowledge to help us!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Can you post a picture or two of this pigeon? It may be a youngster and is "nuzzling" you to feed it. Could also be that it was someone's pet, but I'm guessing that it is a young bird wanting to be fed.

Do you have bird seed for it? If so, has it eaten any or tried to eat any?

Bless you for taking this pigeon in. Tis obvious s/he needed your help.

Terry


----------



## erjtej (Jan 2, 2011)

I just tried taking a few pics of it... is it not too late in the year for it to be a "youngster"? 
We don't have any feed, but crumbled up some bread & he did seem to pick at it. We've got him in box on a towel (w/a heat pad underneath it on low). I did read where they need to be warm before feeding them...? I'm gonna try & post the pics in a sec... 
thanx so much for the quick response.


----------



## erjtej (Jan 2, 2011)

here's a few.... seems to be a regular size, maybe a little on the thin side...?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

A baby! Awwww. You're right, warmth first, then food. S/he's too young to fly; you're gonna need some supplies.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-a-pigeon-here-are-some-basic-needs-8755.html <---read this


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's a youngster for sure .. almost grown and almost ready to be on its own but not quite yet! Very, very good call you made to take this one in! Thank you!

You can get some wild bird seed mix or dove mix at the pet store when you are able. You can also feed thawed frozen green peas and corn and even dry dog or cat food soaked in water until you can get things sorted out food wise.

This little one _probably_ can eat on its own, but please try to make sure it gets some food in by hand feeding it.

Great save and thank you again for helping this one. Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice save ! Thanks for caring !!!!


----------



## erjtej (Jan 2, 2011)

thanx so much, y'all for responding... we were wondering if it was a young one, but we just didn't think there would be "young ones" out this time of year... so that's why he seems a little "thin".  He doesn't seem to be afraid of us at all; when we bend over the box to check on him, he acts like he wants to just come out & get on us, instead of what one would usually expect, a wild bird trying to get away. 
well, 1 more critter for our zoo. We have 4 Irish Setters, 1 very old lab, 2 cats (also rescued) & a 250 gal. saltwater aquarium. So, what's 1 more? Believe me, we're being very careful to keep the back bedroom door closed! Got a lot of curious bodies parked in the hallway, w/their noses to the door. 
I will definitely keep y'all posted- we'll stop at PetSmart tomorrow after church to get the little fella some feed.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bless you for all your rescues .. you are a wonderful person/family. Please keep us posted on the little pigeon. S/he is almost certain to steal your heart away.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

HI erjeti,


I am confident they will soon be pecking Seeds with just a little guidence.

Get some small sized Bird Seed, as they sell at Petsmart called "Dove Mix', which has some smaller size dried Peas in it also...and, fill a little Custard Cup or similar small flat bommon dish or cup and pretend 'peck' with your crook'd index finger to invite him.

If he is 'nuzzling' or if by touching his Beak, you can get him Nuzzling, you can make a pretend 'Beak' with your Fingers, and feed him the Seed Mix that way, like this - 


http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2728441360067835264LqrbyH



The best way to go about this, is actually to begin by softly massaging his Beal from the front and slightly above, with warm slightly moist finger tip pads, which to him will be an invitation to be fed or watered.



If he responds by squeaking and asserting his Beak and humping his Shoulders, then, gently guide his Beak to a low flat bottom Coffee Cup or similar of tepid Water.

Water must be close to Body temp, and, keeping your finger tips on his Beak, on the sides and root area of his Beak, as you gently guide it into the Water, he will drink.

You must keep your finger tip pads on his Bealk as he is drinking...or he will stop in mid sip ( typically ).


From there, go onto 'Hand Beak' since he will be better prepared for it.


In Nature, they eat and drink from their parent's Throat...so, this helps create a similar tactile feeling which is important to them.


Post some images of his freshest poops? Good close ups...


I am sure he is very VERY happy to have been adopted by caring and deferential pro-tem Parents!


He may have got seperated from his, from his Nest and is too young to fly back up top it, or who knows.


Have fun!

Best wishes!





Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## erjtej (Jan 2, 2011)

wow, thanx so much guys for the help! I had read earlier that water was a huge necessity, (of course), so we were really trying to get Pigdy to drink. He did some, but that little trick, Phil, was much better. He is really responding today.  We soaked a little cat food this morning (before we went to the store), along w/some bread crumbs, and FINALLY, after 10 or 15 mins. of pecking & nuzzling around, it was like he Suddenly discovered what it was all about! Boy, did h/she eat! We did find that dove-mix at PetSmart today & brought it home. One of my brothers has raised birds (big parrots) for several years & has an extra bird cage. So we'll pick that up this afternoon. I'll get some more pics today & yes, some poop-pics. LOL! As far as that goes, last night his poop was yellow-ish white, this morning it's dark green! ? 
Thanx again everyone!


----------

